# For those of you who have added a magnet to your cover for a sleep/wake function



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

What battery did you use? I bought these and they don't work. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000N23NRC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thank you,

Denise

**Never mind. I found the info I needed. Thanks.**


----------



## andersonsrus (Oct 20, 2014)

Please share


----------



## daindygroup (Nov 4, 2014)

Is a post I read on it beyond words. I do not have the words to explain it better. It is very good to know. For sure in the knowledge that there is a variety of the other.


----------



## andersonsrus (Oct 20, 2014)

can you list the link where this is at. I sure would like to read it as I am sure others as well


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I also would be extremely interested in knowing which kind of magnets do work, could you please share AnelaBelladonna? Thank you


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Disclaimer: I have not received my journal yet nor my magnet so I can't yet personally verify this works.

This is the link I found here referring to the batteries http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,139803.msg2177158.html#msg2177158

This is the battery I ordered from amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FY55FW4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

As soon as everything arrives and I get a chance to try it out, I will let you know how it works for me.

Denise


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

My battery just arrived but didn't have the adhesive backing that it was supposed to have so I am returning it.  It did work the sleep/wake switch.

Denise


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

How annoying! Would it work with a bit of duck tape?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Neo said:


> How annoying! Would it work with a bit of duck tape?


I'm sure it would. However, since I have my Voyage attached to my journal with Velcro, it's very easy to use the power button on the back so I'm not even going to bother with the magnet.


----------

